# Can the Hawks beat Cavs in a 7 game series??



## SheriffKilla

Lets say they beat the Celtics in the 2nd round and they are up against the Cavs in the ECF, do you think they can beat them? What are the overall chances of the Hawks actually making the finals?

Id absolutely love a Hawks/Nuggets finals... plus that would prove the NBA isnt fixed,lol


----------



## HKF

No. The Hawks don't have anyone that allows them to go toe to toe with Lebron (over 7 games). The only Eastern Contender they can beat is Boston.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

no, not even sure they can beat boston when both healthy either


----------



## Ben

What HKF said. LeBron over 7 games would just destroy them.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Thats what happened last season, I think these Hawks are improved enough to take them to 6 games but ya overall thinking about it, I have to agree..
Still can dream about that Nuggets/Hawks match up.. my 2 favorite teams in the league this season


----------



## ATLien

They can beat Boston in a 7 game series IMO, but not Cleveland or Orlando.


----------



## Diable

Orlando is like a box of chocolates. You never know what you're going to get. They could beat the Magic if they play the way the Magic are capable of playing.


----------



## Lynx

Doc Rivers took a shot at Hawks, if anyone didn't notice, in the post-game.


----------



## HB

Even when Orlando isnt playing well, they create mismatches all over the court for Atlanta. Unlike Boston and Cleveland, they dont have anyone that can guard Dwight, and then all those 3 point shooters seem to have a field day against the Hawks. They destroyed them twice this season, looking forward to tonight's game also. Hawks can beat the Celts though, they have the youth and athleticism to drive that team crazy.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Lynx said:


> Doc Rivers took a shot at Hawks, if anyone didn't notice, in the post-game.


What did he say,sexy?


----------



## Jakain

It'll come down to health. At this point its simply not looking good for Boston in that area. The Cavs also need injured Mo Williams to stay in form (and his .429% 3-point shot) since we're all aware of his choke-job last year. Also relying on the headcase known as Delonte West doesn't sound too promising in a playoffs situation.

The Magic need to find a way to get VC jumpstarted since he also looks fatigued or injured. Its not good news either that Jameer Nelson's repaired knee has been swelling up.

Atlanta's got more of a chance than ever if the Cavs, Boston, and Magic continue to deal with injuries. I wouldn't be terribly surprised if the other younger ballclubs like the Bobcats and Bulls get their act together late in the season and challenge these teams in the playoffs as well. The Bobcats play with great energy defensively and the Bulls have been tearing it up on good teams as of late. 

Here are their odds of getting in the NBA Finals, not sure how credible this site is though: http://www.vegasinsider.com/nba/odds/futures/


----------



## Luke

The Hawks could beat Boston, have a decent chance if Orlando continues to implode, but I don't think they have a real shot at Cleavland. At this point in the East it's a game of matchups.


----------



## HB

Dont know about Doc taking a shot at the Hawks, but it looks like SVG just did 



> Stan van gundy on the Hawks: "they're a good team and they've faced no adversity whatsoever"


And btw the Magic arent imploding


----------



## Lynx

fjkdsi said:


> What did he say,sexy?


He mentioned that sweeping 4 games don't mean anything. It won't get Hawks pass through second round. Though, Doc is right, but it's a shot, if you look at previous playoff seasons Hawks played in.

I'll definitely be rooting for Hawks in the playoffs, and I do believe they could make it to the ECF, w/o injuries. Big Joe Johnson and Josh Smith fan here. :cheers:


----------



## HKF

The only way they make the Conference Finals is if they get Boston in the 2nd round. If they don't get to the conference finals, I believe you have to let Joe Johnson walk.


----------



## Dre

How much better are they from the team that got swept? Improved enough to win in 7? I don't know.


----------



## eddymac

Dre™ said:


> How much better are they from the team that got swept? Improved enough to win in 7? I don't know.


Having Crawford instead of Flip Murray is a huge improvement. I think they can take the Cavs to six games in the ECF, but they are not good enough to beat them in a 7 game series.


----------



## ATLien

I can't decide who I would rather face between CLE and ORL. They are both better but Orlando seems to always beat us by double digits while our games vs. Cleveland have at least been extremely close this regular season


----------



## LamarButler

The Hawks won't beat any of Boston, Cleveland, or Orlando. Cleveland is just better, and Orlando's matchups are hell for the Hawks. 

Call me a sore loser or whatever, but these Celtics are built for the playoffs -- not the regular season, in which they've played terrible and not up to the personnel's expectations. Incorporating everyone has been a struggle with so many injuries, that the offense has been disgustingly terrible when the Celtics have needed it. They still haven't figured out how how to utilize Sheed maximally with all the other guys, get new bench guys like Davis and Daniels going, accommodate for Rondo's vault to the All-Star level as well as his non-existent shot, make up for KG's decline, or at the very least, get Pierce enough shots (35 points on only 15 shots...at the rate he was going he shoulda got 25). 

The Hawks would definitely beat this Celtics team we've seen all season, but the thing is, we haven't seen Boston play up to its potential. This season's basically been hopping on the backs of Pierce and Rondo, and having somebody who decides to play decent that game contribute.


----------



## E.H. Munro

HKF said:


> No. The Hawks don't have anyone that allows them to go toe to toe with Lebron (over 7 games). The only Eastern Contender they can beat is Boston.


I'm pretty sure they can beat Orlando in a seven game series if Crawford is clicking. But you're right, I can't see them getting by Cleveland.


----------



## croco

LamarButler said:


> The Hawks won't beat any of Boston, Cleveland, or Orlando. Cleveland is just better, and Orlando's matchups are hell for the Hawks.
> 
> Call me a sore loser or whatever, but these Celtics are built for the playoffs -- not the regular season, in which they've played terrible and not up to the personnel's expectations. Incorporating everyone has been a struggle with so many injuries, that the offense has been disgustingly terrible when the Celtics have needed it. They still haven't figured out how how to utilize Sheed maximally with all the other guys, get new bench guys like Davis and Daniels going, accommodate for Rondo's vault to the All-Star level as well as his non-existent shot, make up for KG's decline, or at the very least, get Pierce enough shots (35 points on only 15 shots...at the rate he was going he shoulda got 25).
> 
> The Hawks would definitely beat this Celtics team we've seen all season, but the thing is, we haven't seen Boston play up to its potential. This season's basically been hopping on the backs of Pierce and Rondo, and having somebody who decides to play decent that game contribute.


No back to backs in the playoffs will help the Celtics because of the wear and tear in the regular season and maybe they will have a little more sense of urgency, other than that it's still the same players and same game. What has happened is pretty much what most expected when the Celtics traded for Garnett in 2007, Boston would have a window of two or three seasons and this team is on the downside of this opportunity.

They are still very good on defense, but overall the chances of getting back to the Finals and actually adding another championship banner are nowhere near as high as they were in 07/08 or last year if Garnett had been healthy. From a Celtics perspective, that injury was devastating and now age might prevent them from making up for it. 

I'll say this, I wouldn't be shocked if the Hawks got to the Finals. Neither Orlando or Boston have been particularly impressive and the Cavs still need to find a legit All-Star caliber player to put next to Lebron. It is too early to make a definite statement because I expect some trades to go down before the deadline which could and should change the outlook.


----------



## Pioneer10

The one thing that gives Atlanta a chance against Cleveland is Crawford. He's been pissed at the Cavs ever since they passed him over in the draft and tends to go off on Cleveland


----------



## 77AJ

Yes the Hawks can beat the Cavs in the playoffs. IMO the Hawks have more guys who can potentially step up for big games than the Cavs do. The Cavs have to rely on their bread and butter which is defense to win them games. If their defense lets them down, game over. We saw this last year with the Magic.


----------



## HB

E.H. Munro said:


> I'm pretty sure they can beat Orlando in a seven game series if Crawford is clicking. But you're right, I can't see them getting by Cleveland.


Really? 6th straight loss says otherwise


----------



## 77AJ

The Orlando Magic have to many mismatches against the Hawks. Dwight Howard makes Horford look pedestrian out there. I really like the PG match up in favor of the Magic. And with Barnes/Carter/Pietrus/Reddick they have better perimeter offense and defense.


----------



## Blue

E.H. Munro said:


> I'm pretty sure they can beat Orlando in a seven game series if Crawford is clicking. But you're right, I can't see them getting by Cleveland.


The same Hawks team that always gets blown out? They might win a game or two if they're incredibly hot, but Dwight owns their frontcourt... Idk what makes you think this, but no offense im more nervous about facing Toronto or Miami cuz they always take us to the wire... To answer the question though, I dont see how they beat Cleveland in a best of 7...


----------



## seifer0406

If the Hawks rely on Crawford then they are in trouble. The guy has a history of being streaky and although he has been consistent thus far it's hard to say how he will react in the 2nd round of the playoffs when the stakes are obviously higher.

The Hawks have a chance but the Cavs are the favorites. Shaq will again cruise through the season and you just don't know if he still have anything left in the tank for another playoff run.


----------



## Blue

23AJ said:


> Yes the Hawks can beat the Cavs in the playoffs. IMO the Hawks have more guys who can potentially step up for big games than the Cavs do. *The Cavs have to rely on their bread and butter which is defense to win them games. If their defense lets them down, game over. We saw this last year with the Magic.*


I disagree, i'd say even if their defense breaks down they still have the best closer in the game. LeBron. They wont beat Cleveland in a series imo because they aren't disciplined enough... That and because even if they do play incredibly well, they still have to contain Lebron for 7 games which I just dont know they can do. Teams with great defensive big men or alot of interior depth are the only team I see threatening the Cavs. Like I've been saying, I think ATL is too small.


----------



## ATLien

It's funny because I think teams are game planning for Crawford more than they are for Johnson. Definitely one of the best moves of the off-season and all we had to give up was AC Law.


----------



## LamarButler

croco said:


> They are still very good on defense, but overall the chances of getting back to the Finals and actually adding another championship banner are nowhere near as high as they were in 07/08 or last year if Garnett had been healthy. From a Celtics perspective, that injury was devastating and now age might prevent them from making up for it.


I believe the Celtics personnel of this year gives them just as good a chance of getting back to the Finals as they've ever had, but they're not playing anywhere near their potential. The decline won't effect the Celtics as much as thought either.

The Celtics bench of this year is miles better than both benches of previous years. Rasheed and Big Baby can both play at a starter's level, and are both better than anybody that's been on the Celtics bench these years. You add Quis, and he's pretty much Posey. Posey has the advantage of being a better shooter, being able to play PF, and hitting clutch shots, but Sheed does all that at a better rate anyways. Quis on the other hand, is more athletic, actually has talent and does things with the ball, and is a better on-ball defender. Tony Allen has emerged as a real sparkplug, a solid contributor who can bring dynamics of athleticism, defense, and inside scoring. He's another reason why the Celtics have a bench of 5 very good players, versus a bench that includes Scalabrine (last year), or a bench of 4 decent players, including a 38 year old out of retirement.

Yes, the declines in KG and Ray Allen are obvious. But so are the improvements in Rondo, Perk, and Big Baby, which have been bigger than those declines. Rondo is an All-Star now, Perk has improved everywhere and has went from a near-liability to one of the better centers in the league. Big Baby went from unable to crack the rotation to a guy who could fill in a starting spot, go for 16 and 7 for two 7 game series and hit big shots along the way. Anyways, its not like Ray Allen contributed much to the Celtics getting to the Finals anyways. This year he'll still be the same perpetually slumped, 15 or so ppg player he was in 07-08's first 3 rounds. KG, on the other hand, is too early to count out. He's still 7 foot whatever with those long arms, he can still shoot the midrange he's been relying on for 80% of his points, and he's still a crazy dude who knows how to play D. Last, Pierce's decline has been minuscule. His offensive game is as good as it was in 07-08 -- his 3 ball improved an incredible amount, and he still hits the midrangers and gets to the line. The only thing holding him back offensively is that the game of keep-the-ball-from-Pierce is at an all-time high this year.

Overall, whatever decline we see in KG is more than made up for by Rondo/Perk/Big Baby/Tony Allen's improvements. Ray will be the same disappointing player he's always been with the Celtics, and Pierce is pretty much the same. However, the 5 deep bench makes the Celtics easily better EQUIPPED than in past years. See, the personnel and the talent are not the problems -- those two are at an all time high. The problem is the chemistry, rhythm, and attitude of this team. The injuries have led to a lowered record, a lack of chemistry, and no continuity or stability with this team. In addition to the faulty gameplan/cohesiveness, the Celtics have just not had the same passion or killer instinct. My confidence in the Celtics lie in my belief that by the playoffs, the Celtics will have had time to develop chemistry with their entire team, and will have the focus and intensity required to play at their full capability.


----------



## Idunkonyou

The Hawks can't beat the Magic.

Also the Magic have pretty much been coasting for the 1st half of the season. It will be interesting to see how good they truly are once they really start caring.


----------



## Diable

Someone should tell SVG about this, it might save him from a stroke to know that his boys can just turn it on whenever they like.


----------



## Blue

^I dont think we've been coasting, I just think we've struggled to find his rhythm and be consistent. Alot of it is injuries, suspensions, or whatever, but I think that we are capable of being better than our record indicates if Vince cant tap into the fountain of youth. Maybe he is just out of shape, but whatever it is hopefully he can get going...


----------



## BlakeJesus

HKF said:


> No. The Hawks don't have anyone that allows them to go toe to toe with Lebron (over 7 games). The only Eastern Contender they can beat is Boston.


I agree that they don't have one guy that can completely shut down LeBron. However, with guys like Joe Johnson, Josh Smith, and Maurice Evans we can throw a legitimate defensive presence at him every game. 

Truth be told I don't think any team has anybody that can go toe to toe with LeBron in seven game series. If you are playing the Cavs, you aren't focusing on stopping King James. You are forcing everybody BUT James to beat you. I think the Hawks have the personal to put a fair defender on LeBron, and enough to give you the advantage at every position outside of SF. 

Of course, if the Hawks are stubborn and let Marvin Williams guard James, that's a different story.

In short, I do think that the Hawks can beat the Cavs in a 7 game series. The only problem is, I only believe that if the Hawks are firing on all cylinders. They have the personal to matchup against them, but it just seems like nobody (or nobody but one person) steps up. It is absolutely going to take a complete team effort to win a title, which makes it possible but unlikely.


----------



## Idunkonyou

Blue Magic said:


> ^I dont think we've been coasting, I just think we've struggled to find his rhythm and be consistent. Alot of it is injuries, suspensions, or whatever, but I think that we are capable of being better than our record indicates if Vince cant tap into the fountain of youth. Maybe he is just out of shape, but whatever it is hopefully he can get going...


I have seen just about every Magic game this season and I can tell you that they are coasting. It isn't just Carter who has under performed. It has been Lewis, Howard and Nelson too. The only consistent good thing about the Magic all season has been their bench. If Howard, Lewis, Nelson and Carter get it going, the Magic will be the deadliest team entering the playoffs.


----------



## HB

They just beat the Celts and Hawks and yeah they were coasting in 'earlier' games but the intensity is there now. They really wanted to disgrace the Hawks last night.


----------



## ATLien

The people who thought Vince was going to be the missing piece are looking foolish right about now. It isn't as simple as "finding a fountain of youth" or turning the switch on. If Cleveland can manage to trade for an all-star player, it's a wrap.


----------



## sknydave

It's not like they added Vince to the previous team. They lost one of the major reasons for the team's success


----------



## GrandKenyon6

The Magic would sweep the Hawks in a 7 game series.


----------



## Pioneer10

GregOden said:


> I agree that they don't have one guy that can completely shut down LeBron. However, with guys like Joe Johnson, Josh Smith, and Maurice Evans we can throw a legitimate defensive presence at him every game.
> 
> Truth be told I don't think any team has anybody that can go toe to toe with LeBron in seven game series. If you are playing the Cavs, you aren't focusing on stopping King James. You are forcing everybody BUT James to beat you. I think the Hawks have the personal to put a fair defender on LeBron, and enough to give you the advantage at every position outside of SF.
> 
> Of course, if the Hawks are stubborn and let Marvin Williams guard James, that's a different story.
> 
> In short, I do think that the Hawks can beat the Cavs in a 7 game series. The only problem is, I only believe that if the Hawks are firing on all cylinders. They have the personal to matchup against them, but it just seems like nobody (or nobody but one person) steps up. It is absolutely going to take a complete team effort to win a title, which makes it possible but unlikely.


The problem for the Hawks guading Lebron is not there perimeter defenders: they have plenty of guys who do a pretty good job against James. Even Williams has some nice size to prevent Lebron from doing everything he wants it against them. The problem is the Hawks don't have a guy who really protects the rim down low. Orlando and SAS in the past would throw a good defender at James and then have an athletic big at the rim. Josh Smith while a great shotblocker doesn't have the same presence like a Howard or Duncan downlow


----------



## Blue

ATLien said:


> The people who thought Vince was going to be the missing piece are looking foolish right about now. It isn't as simple as "finding a fountain of youth" or turning the switch on. If Cleveland can manage to trade for an all-star player, it's a wrap.


If you could've told me Vince was this washed up I wouldn't have had any expectations... He's shown some flashes, but the fact that he can barely run/jump and forgot how to shoot makes the acquisition look bad. It's not like I want Hedo here for 5 years either though...


----------



## HB

ATLien said:


> The people who thought Vince was going to be the missing piece are looking foolish right about now. It isn't as simple as "finding a fountain of youth" or turning the switch on. If Cleveland can manage to trade for an all-star player, it's a wrap.


The Magic are 32-16, yes I wish he were playing better, but to me the guy's still trying to adjust from being a guy that has to dominate the ball, to playing off others. Magic are looking good right now, hardly cause for panic.


----------



## futuristxen

The problem for the Hawks vs. the Magic and the Cavs is the same. No interior D, which wonks everything. Lebron basically can run a layup line on them whenever he wants because there's nothing to dissuade him at the rim. Similarly the Magic can play inside out because there's nobody on the Hawks who can stop Howard and they end up in a situation similar to the Cavs last season where your matchups have all gone crazy, and Howard is still going off on you.

The Celtics don't really go inside as much or with as much power, so it's not as much of a big deal. You can defend the paint from Paul Pierce with guys like Josh Smith. But not Lebron and Dwight.

They wouldn't be retarded to try and get even a Sammy Dahlemebert for the playoffs(and since Philly is giving Igdoula away in that package as well...well it wouldn't be the dumbest thing the world to go after him).


----------



## futuristxen

Also Vince Carter is just being Vince Carter. Anyone who is not a fan of his body of work, wouldn't be too suprised about the situation down in Orlando that he's brought. They definitely miss Hedo and the defense of that one guy.


----------



## Idunkonyou

VC has been struggling, but he can still move and he can still get up. Last night was a clear cut case of his struggles. He didn't shoot one bad shot last night and every look he got, was wide open. The hardest shot he took last night was the alley oop he made. Every thing else was good looking jumpers that he just didn't make. VC has had a really bad January, but before that he was putting up solid numbers. Hopefully he gets back to that in February.


----------



## Blue

HB said:


> The Magic are 32-16, yes I wish he were playing better, but to me the guy's still trying to adjust from being a guy that has to dominate the ball, to playing off others. Magic are looking good right now, hardly cause for panic.


Adjusting to the team is not a problem imo. To me the chemistry looks good, the problem is half the time he just looks or plays like he's injured... The shot making would help, but the biggest pain with him is the fact that he looks brittle and cant stay in front of many people on D. No offense + No defense = negative net production and a waste of space. He needs to start making shots.


----------



## Booowacai

We must admit the Hawks, it has a so competetive teamwork.
But for the condition now,we can figure out that Hawks must beat the Magic first,we know that Hawks lose the all 4 games against Magic,the absolutely weakness is that they can't defense the "Super Man".
So I think the EAST CONFERENCE FINALS may reappear the condition last year. Caleveland VS Magic.


----------



## SheriffKilla

I think the Cavs are gonna get their revenge against the Magic in the 2nd round and the Hawks will beat the Celtics in the 2nd round
so ECF will be Cavs vs Hawks...
However, LeBron is absolutely gonna destroy the Hawks and go to the finals..
Of course I wouldnt be surprised to see a Celtics vs Magic ECF as well, the top 4 in the east is excellent and very competitive against each other...


----------



## Blue

With Cleveland pretty much having #1 on lock, to face the Magic in the 2nd round you're assuming Orlando's gonna be a 4 seed?? Considering we hold tie breakers against Boston and ATL, it's hard to picture ORL anywhere lower than a 3 seed(unless Dwight gets injured,knock wood). 

I think it will look something like:

(1)CLE v (8)CHI
(2)ORL v (7)CHA 
(3)ATL v (6)MIA 
(4)BOS v (5)TOR


(1)CLE v (4)BOS
(2)ORL v (3)ATL


----------



## futuristxen

Boston with all of their injuries is far more likely to be the 4th seed. Maybe even 5th seed the way the Bobcats have been playing. I feel for whoever has to play the Bobcats in the first round. That's going to be a rough out.


----------



## Booowacai

Boston meet the biggest problem whether Ganett can recovery healthy,especially,because of their older ages, the playoff will exhaust their power. We don't doubt the their strength ,just it's the time to transfer the key to the next young.


----------

